# looking for opinions on a Magna-Matic blade sharpener



## hotrod_magee (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm looking into a Magna-Matic blade sharpener and blade cleaner. I was wondering if anyone of you here have/had one of these machines and what your opinion is on them. Here are the links to the machines if you'd like to see them.

Blade Sharpener:

http://www.magna-matic.com/product/mag-8000-universal-lawn-mower-blade-sharpener

Blade Cleaner: 

http://www.magna-matic.com/product/mag-12008-lawn-mower-blade-cleaner


Let me know what your thoughts are or if you have another brand you love. 
Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Are you a Servicing Dealer, Landscaper, or large Lawn Care Professional ?


----------



## hotrod_magee (Oct 30, 2007)

Just an independent repair shop.


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

Now, on the other end of the spectrum is this mower sharpener attachment for the Dremel. You can sharpen the blade in place without removing it. It's less than 10 bucks--anybody use one of these, or should I save my money:

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-675-Garden-Sharpener-Attachment/dp/B00008Z9ZR


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Sarpening blades by hand with a mill bastard file does the best job. And it does not take that long. Maybe 15 mins. You will have to sharpen a ton of blades @$7.00 per blade to pay for that machine.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I use a grinder with a 4" disc and a balancer. Takes longer to get blades off and back on than it does to sharpen and balance them.
fwiw


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

indypower said:


> Sarpening blades by hand with a mill bastard file does the best job. And it does not take that long. Maybe 15 mins. You will have to sharpen a ton of blades @$7.00 per blade to pay for that machine.


You must be a glutton for punishment, if you sharpen blades with a file! Carbon steel is very hard and I can't imagine that a dull blade could be brought back to life with a file in a lifetime, let alone 15 minutes. 

I use a 4 1/2 disc grinder and it works well for me. If I could justify the price, I would get a magna-matic, just a little rich for my blood...


----------



## hotrod_magee (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll let you all know what I think. I just set up a time to demo it toward the end of this month. I figure it never hurts to look into things and seeing how it works in person would be nice before spending that kind of money.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

hotrod_magee said:


> I'll let you all know what I think. I just set up a time to demo it toward the end of this month. I figure it never hurts to look into things and seeing how it works in person would be nice before spending that kind of money.


Oh... I am sure you will like it. I have used them in the past and they are nice. Very easy to use and fast.


----------

